# Where to next - suggestions welcome



## Kchq (Sep 27, 2015)

We've had a great 1st week of recci, 3 days Malaga city, 4days Torrox Pueblo, now in La Herradura (OMG gorgeous) - any suggestions of where to next ?
Discovered OH with gammy leg isn't too good on steep inclines (so avoiding Frigliana 😟) I am loving the sunsets here but open to suggestions.........
trying to avoid the concrete, tourist traps 😱


----------



## EdofWigan (Jun 28, 2015)

I was very pleasantly surprised by Alicante City


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

EdofWigan said:


> I was very pleasantly surprised by Alicante City


Of course you could venture north into Asturias where an - as yet - undiscovered tourist trap will open up before
your very eyes. :eyebrows:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Williams2 said:


> Of course you could venture north into Asturias where an - as yet - undiscovered tourist trap will open up before
> your very eyes. :eyebrows:


Or even the Rias Bajas of Galicia - that is where you will really get sunsets, nothing between you and the USA.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Sunsets.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Salobreña, if you are looking for a larger town than Torrox Pueblo...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Head west to Cadiz city - flat as a pancake, full of character and history, and you get the sunset before anyone else!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Head west to Cadiz city - flat as a pancake, full of character and history, and *you get the sunset before anyone else*!


How? Over on the east coast (Valencia, Murcia way) the sun sets a long while before it does in Cadiz - today, for example, sunset in Valencia is at 1810 whereas in Cadis it is at 1841 - half an hour later.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I was just about to recommend Cadiz. One of my favourite places.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> How? Over on the east coast (Valencia, Murcia way) the sun sets a long while before it does in Cadiz - today, for example, sunset in Valencia is at 1810 whereas in Cadis it is at 1841 - half an hour later.


Oops, never was very good at physical geography. So we get more daylight in the evening, that's another reason for coming here!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Oops, never was very good at physical geography. So we get more daylight in the evening, that's another reason for coming here!


But less in the morning - so it depends on whether you are a night-owl or a day bird.


----------

